# Old opium bottle with label



## bottlemania (Apr 7, 2017)

Could anyone tell me what this might be worth? TIA.


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 7, 2017)

The market on this type of stuff seems quite depressed lately.  I saw one of these with 3 strychnine bottles from the same company on eBay and the grouping of 4 sold for $36.  Seems like you should be able to get $25-30 for it...but in an auction setting it possibly could go higher.  The collectors of such stuff also seem to like them better if they actually spell out opium rather than use the Latin abbreviation Opii.  Regardless, a neat bottle!


----------



## bottlemania (Apr 7, 2017)

That's helpful. Thanks!


----------

